# sugerencia



## alc112

Quisiera sugerir que  en la pagina que se puede ver quien esta conectado, se viera en que foro está, no solo en que hilo, ya que por ejemplo a ami me pasó varias veces que me sonaba lindo el titulo y me mandaba al foro de Frances (lo odio, disculpenme) mientras que busco ingles/español


----------



## Artrella

Estoy de acuerdo con Alc112, a mí me pasó lo mismo varias veces.


----------



## alc112

Tambien estaria bueno que les den mas privilegios a los Senior Members con mas de 1000 post. Quizas mas capacidad para guardad sus mensajes privados o para poner avatares mas pesados a los 2 kb


----------



## lauranazario

alc112 said:
			
		

> Tambien estaria bueno que les den mas privilegios a los Senior Members con mas de 1000 post. Quizas mas capacidad para guardad sus mensajes privados o para poner avatares mas pesados a los 2 kb



I do not agree. A bigger mailbox as a "prize" after 1000 posts will prompt MANY people to post JUNK messages just to boost their count. ANY rewards should be granted solely on the basis of *merit (worthwhile contributions)*.

LN


----------



## mkellogg

Tal vez este es lo que buscas:
http://forum.wordreference.com/online.php?

Hay un link desde la pagina del index.

Tambien, sabes que hay unos links al fondo de pagina de PMs?  Se puede bajar los PMs.  Yo los bajo en forma .csv y se abre en MS Excel.

Mike


----------



## Artrella

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Tal vez este es lo que buscas:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/online.php?
> 
> Hay un link desde la pagina del index.
> 
> Tambien, sabes que hay unos links al fondo de pagina de PMs?  Se puede bajar los PMs.  Yo los bajo en forma .csv y se abre en MS Excel.
> 
> Mike




Hi, Mike!! I think that Alc's suggestion is this:  On the screen "who's online" we can read what thread is each forero viewing or replying, but what we cannot know is to which of the forums this thread belongs.  So, for instance you have this "Help with translation"   this could belong to any forum.  
What would be useful for us is to have the forum's name next to the title of the thread.

Like this>>> "help with translation" French/English


Bye bye!!


----------



## mkellogg

Oh, I get it.  Thanks Art.

I just checked to see if that is an option with the forum software, but it isn't possible without modifying the forum. 

Mike


----------



## sergio11

Concuerdo con alc112.  Es una muy buena sugerencia.


----------

